# London - bus tours



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2010)

It's been recommended that dh and I take one of the "hop on/hop off" bus tours of London the day we arrive.  It looks like there are a couple of companies that provide these.  Does anyone have any input, or recommendation, on which one(s) might be better?  We'll be staying near the British Museum, so if there is one with a stop near there, that would probably be an ideal place for us to pick it up.

TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2010)

Luanne - Can't help you with a specific bus tour, but we loved the walking tours through "London Walks," and they also have train tours to Stone Henge, and other places out of town.  They are very reasonable.

More info. about London Walks


----------



## Luanne (Jun 7, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Luanne - Can't help you with a specific bus tour, but we loved the walking tours through "London Walks," and they also have train tours to Stone Henge, and other places out of town.  They are very reasonable.
> 
> More info. about London Walks



Thanks.  We get in around 7:00 a.m. on our first day and were debating trying to do anything.  Someone suggested the bus tour as a great way to get our bearings while possilby being exhausted.  Dh even thought it sounded like a good idea.    The walking tours would be better later in the week.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 7, 2010)

*tours*

Yes the bus tours are ok for an initial look.  I have taken them but i dont remember exactly which company.  My advise is to look them up on line and compare them.  I am certain they have multiple routes within the companies so  you will want to do that.  Then later try the London Walks and of course use the tube to get where you want.  I don't think you can go to wrong with any of the bus tours.  Personally, though, I prefer a live comentary as opposed to a recorded message.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 10, 2010)

For organised tours I would try this one
http://www.city-sightseeing.com/




For free try this one 
http://www.londonforfree.net/outdoors/bustour/bustour.shtml


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 10, 2010)

We did a bus tour the first day we were in London last August and it was a good way to see some sights when we were still exhausted from the flight.  We were on the "Big Bus" and it was great.  The guide on the bus makes a big difference and ours was very good.  We sat on the upper deck and it was sunny and warm and an enjoyable way to spend the day when we didn't have much energy to do anything else.  One of the stops was just outside Fortnums so it was fairly close to the Grosvenor Square Marriott where we were staying.  If you are running at full energy then the bus tour wouldn't be my top choice but for the first day it was an excellent idea.

tlwmkw


----------



## nerodog (Jun 13, 2010)

*bus tours/ london*

We took the bus tour for my mom who is elderly and it was a great way to introduce the city to her and to be able to get off and on all day... it was the BIg Red Bus company I believe... I think its the original  sightseeing tour.. its red. There is also a maroon color bus  and thats a diff. company. You can also get a discount in another town like Chester, Stratford if you save your tix... I think it worth it to get your bearings at least if you are a first time visitor. The London eye is also fun to do .Enjoy  !!!!


----------

